# Passenger Etiquette From a Driver's Perspective



## TeddyBearNinja (Apr 8, 2016)

I recently rec'd my first comment to go along with the less than perfect rating a recent passenger gave me. I fully expected a bad review from this particular passenger but even still his comment, threw me. 
I requested something of him that apparently made me racist in his eyes Lol. The request that I made of this "gentleman" has been an ongoing issue that I've been shy to address and curious how other drivers (specifically female) handle and/or feel about it. I've made the same request of passengers of every age, sex, and race and except for this individual, my passengers have responded with a surprized yet understanding attitude, sparking friendly conversation about many things. 
HERE IT IS:
You pick up a single passenger and out of 4 choices, they choose to sit in the seat right behind you. Now this isn't a huge deal...and I would say 95% of the time this choice can be attributed to a simple lack of awareness. No one that I pick up is required to make small talk with me or, for that matter even be friendly to get a 5 star rating. But when you are unfriendly AND completely silent as you sit behind me as I drive you...it is at best, unsettling and awkward....at worst, straight creepy. So I decided, that instead of feeling constantly uncomfortable in my own car, while working, to overcome my shyness....I would figure out how to request that they move over in a friendly, yet direct way. I'm not less than anyone, I'm not "their driver" and I deserve to feel comfortable while driving strangers around for money.
He got in my car, sitting in the seat behind me. I turned and looked him in the eyes while smiling and saying as friendly, as light heartedly as I possibly could "hey, this might seem like a strange request based on irrational fears but would you mind sitting on the other side....?" He immediately slid over and said under his breath w/o looking me in the face, "definitely irrational." So with one more attempt to lighten the mood and hopefully turn it around, I say..."thank you so much for understanding, it is sometimes difficult in this job, especially as a female". He responded with complete silence and a very offended, even angry vibe for the length of our extra long 20 min time together. At one point, after using my ph charger he THREW it very irritatedly into the front seat next to me. 
I am a nice person. I've been told many times, maybe too nice. Anyone that knows me would laugh at my being called prejudiced. I've given close to 250 rides and only two 4 star passenger ratings. The first was because a girl who was obviously high on something, sitting next to me in the front seat...kept staring at me w/o saying anything while I drove Lol.....which was, most definitely CREEPY. The second, this guy because he was a &%[email protected]!*. Here is his review of me on Lyft for everyone to read: "Driver insulted me by asking me not to sit behind her and to move over for her safety. She should not be a driver if her prejudices get passed down to her customers."
Here is what I learned from this experience: Next time I make this request, I will do so w/o being self deprecating; w/o saying it is my irrational fear. And I will do so, before I pull away...so that if they are so offended by my polite request for social grace, appropriateness and simple consideration....then they can get another Lyft. I had a 5 star rating before this guy with a chip on his shoulder.


----------



## ubermonkey (Mar 8, 2016)

sitting behind you or next to you is a sign of respect/courtesy

the seat next to you will usually be empty so most pax sit behind the passenger seat for more leg room
people who get chauffeured around will always sit on the back right side

sounds like the guy just got in on the left side as it was convenient and you were making a big deal for nothing

most pax will always go around to sit in the back right side for the reasons i stated earlier


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TeddyBearNinja said:


> silent as you sit behind me as I drive you...it is at best, unsettling and awkward....at worst, straight creepy.
> 
> instead of feeling constantly uncomfortable in my own car, I deserve to feel comfortable while driving strangers around.
> 
> ...


If it is not Rule Number One, it is close to the top: A single passenger _*NEVER*_ _*SITS*_ _*DIRECTLY*_ _*BEHIND*_ _*YOU*_. A corollary thereof is: "If you have two passengers and one sits up front with you and the other sits directly behind you, they are setting you up for foul play." In cases such as that, do not haul, stop the transport if in progress or go to a populated and well lit place and evict them from your vehicle or call the Police to evict them, even if it means a summons-to-court for Declining to Haul.

Ratings, PC, concern for offending anyone go _*straight to the TRASH*_ when it comes to looking out for your posterior. You can bring up your rating. You can not get another life, or, in your case, if they do not kill you but hurt you, you are scarred for life.

You have the idea. Some people have a chip on their shoulder and anytime that anyone does something that does not sit quite right with them, their first resort is to holler what this guy hollered.

.......the customer does not like it, he can get another ride...................

\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/The words of someone with no understanding of, nor any significant experience in, the business of ground transportation for hire. \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/  \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/



ubermonkey said:


> sounds like you were making a big deal for nothing


----------



## Banditjump (May 23, 2015)

@anotheruberdriver, you're absolutely correct. OP needs to perhaps hear from other drivers, those with common sense, those who know that having a solo rider in a seat directly behind you, as a driver, places you in absolute vulnerability. 

It's NOT a racial, gender, age or any other clouding issue. It's common sense. 

ANY solo rider that declines to move from sitting directly behind me gets another car and driver.

Every time.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If it is not Rule Number One, it is close to the top: A single passenger _*NEVER*_ _*SITS*_ _*DIRECTLY*_ _*BEHIND*_ _*YOU*_. A corollary thereof is: "If you have two passengers and one sits up front with you and the other sits directly behind you, they are setting you up for foul play." You can not get another life, or, in your case, if they do not kill you but hurt you, you are scarred for life./


Can you please elaborate on your comments. In my 15 years of "for hire driving" pax seat placement has never been an issue. Have you been robbed or had an altercation in your vehicle with a pax? Cause you make it sound like it's life or death. In my opinion, it's pax themselves or location of pick up that you should be more worried about. Mostly just common sense and paying attention.


----------



## TeddyBearNinja (Apr 8, 2016)

ubermonkey said:


> sitting behind you or next to you is a sign of respect/courtesy
> 
> the seat next to you will usually be empty so most pax sit behind the passenger seat for more leg room
> people who get chauffeured around will always sit on the back right side
> ...


As I said "ubermonkey" I've given almost 250 rides.... I agree, most passengers sit in the more socially appropriate seats, not only for the obvious reasons you stated but also for the same reasons that when you are in public, say in line at the bank for instance, that you don't stand squarely behind the person in front of you because that would be awkward...
Also...as I said....I'm sure that 95% of the time sitting in this spot is a simple lack of awareness, and I'll just go ahead and add here, probably often happens out of convenience and/or laziness. 
I totally DO NOT agree that sitting BEHIND an uber or lyft driver is a sign of respect. (And, I never mentioned having any issue with pax sitting next to me in front passenger seat...I prefer it......because it's appropriate....and I can see them....!!!)
If "making a big deal" to YOU, is a driver mentioning politely & respectfully that their pax please not sit in the only seat where they are almost completely invisible to the driver....then I don't even know what to say to you except that we obviously have much different communication styles.
I call it direct & polite assertiveness. We are all adults. The big deal was actually made by this pouting self absorbed and unaware young man.


----------



## TeddyBearNinja (Apr 8, 2016)

Banditjump said:


> @anotheruberdriver, you're absolutely correct. OP needs to perhaps hear from other drivers, those with common sense, those who know that having a solo rider in a seat directly behind you, as a driver, places you in absolute vulnerability.
> 
> It's NOT a racial, gender, age or any other clouding issue. It's common sense.
> 
> ...


Thank you "Banditjump" I DID need to hear from other drivers (w/ common sense!).
I'm not AT ALL unsure that I did the right thing, or that I am doing the right thing by continuing to request that my pax move over when they choose to sit right behind me.
This experience was THE most uncomfortable I've ever felt on a ride because he was so angry and I could feel it. I guess I just needed to vent. And also hear from other drivers and how they handle this and/or what they say...? It makes me nervous every time I have to say something, mainly because I don't want to offend anyone. But my sense of self preservation definitely supercedes.


----------



## TeddyBearNinja (Apr 8, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If it is not Rule Number One, it is close to the top: A single passenger _*NEVER*_ _*SITS*_ _*DIRECTLY*_ _*BEHIND*_ _*YOU*_. A corollary thereof is: "If you have two passengers and one sits up front with you and the other sits directly behind you, they are setting you up for foul play." In cases such as that, do not haul, stop the transport if in progress or go to a populated and well lit place and evict them from your vehicle or call the Police to evict them, even if it means a summons-to-court for Declining to Haul.
> 
> Ratings, PC, concern for offending anyone go _*straight to the TRASH*_ when it comes to looking out for your posterior. You can bring up your rating. You can not get another life, or, in your case, if they do not kill you but hurt you, you are scarred for life.
> 
> ...


\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/The words of someone with no understanding of, nor any significant experience in, the business of ground transportation for hire. \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/[/QUOTE]


----------



## TeddyBearNinja (Apr 8, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Can you please elaborate on your comments. In my 15 years of "for hire driving" pax seat placement has never been an issue. Have you been robbed or had an altercation in your vehicle with a pax? Cause you make it sound like it's life or death. In my opinion, it's pax themselves or location of pick up that you should be more worried about. Mostly just common sense and paying attention.


Hi "SEAL team 5" I completely agree and appreciate what "another uber driver" said in response to my original post. Although you didn't ask me, I would like to answer:
First of all, being female in this world...you learn to be on guard anyway, being a driver compounds this. Driving in a big city at night, compounds further. Even if I didn't happen to be female though, I'm pretty sure I would feel the same way. I have never been robbed or had an altercation, or been taken, as many women have been....and I will continue to do everything in my power to avoid any of these things ever happening to me as long as I have to drive for Lyft, to help make my living. 
There is no arguing the fact that when you let a complete stranger into your car, you are that much more vulnerable to anything that could possibly happen. The chances may be slight but here is the thing, awareness & common (and pepper spray Lol) ARE ALL we've got sometimes! Asking a pax not to sit directly behind me where they are for the most part, completely invisible to me, IS to me perfect common safety sense no matter what the person looks like. I think it is a real unsaid courtesy and a social awareness that not everyone has unfortunately to just simply sit where you can be seen. This doesn't mean that every unaware passenger is a perpetrator but it also doesn't mean that I, as a driver am required to put myself in anymore of a vulnerable position than I already am.
15 yrs is a long time to be driving. Obviously every ones level of awareness and perspectives are different. Maybe it doesn't creep you out to have a passenger sitting in this position...? If not, I totally don't get it...
I'm going to take a wild guess in the dark and say that "AnotherUberDriver" DOES know what it is like to have personal safety boundaries crossed in one way or another...which, YES for those of you who are so blessed NOT to have experienced this....can MOST DEFINITELY feel like life or death. Hence, his response.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

TeddyBearNinja ... I'm 6'4" so I normally tell people that they'll be more comfortable in the right rear pax seat as it naturally has more legroom and I've pushed the right front pax seat up a few extra inches to really give the right rear pax some room to stretch out. If you're vertically challenged, then you can say something like "you might be more comfortable in the right rear seat or front seat ... as a previous customer said the left rear seat is a bit lumpy (or whatever makes most sense) and the dealer hasn't fixed the 'thingy' in the seat yet" ... most people with common sense will move.

That said, I go out of my way to make sure that the pax sit where I want them to sit ... that is, I always stop the car in a manner that will virtually force the pax into the correct seat; additionally I almost always open the doors for my pax and open the door where I want them to sit. I rarely, if ever, let them get into my car without me putting them in my car. And some may argue that (1) they don't have time to get out and open doors; or (2) they don't want to stop in traffic to open doors for people ... on point (1) we have so many drivers that there always is wait time between trips, so yes you have time to open doors; and on point (2) I don't stop in traffic lanes to let people get in my car, first off it's unsafe and secondly it's illegal in most jurisdictions ... I only on-board pax in safe / legal parking spots ... that way I control the seat placement and pax.

Like you, I don't like a single pax sitting directly behind me ... maybe it's a carry over from my LEO days; in either case, if they don't move over and I really feel uneasy about them in my car ... then I'll just cancel the trip and they can sit behind someone else.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I pick up on the right if at all possible. 

That makes the right door the easiest door for the pax and there is no problem. 

I am a guy, and it creeps me out when someone makes a point of sitting in the left rear seat. 

You can eliminate a lot of that by just presenting the correct door to the pax if possible.


----------



## KidGloves (Mar 8, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Can you please elaborate on your comments. In my 15 years of "for hire driving" pax seat placement has never been an issue. Have you been robbed or had an altercation in your vehicle with a pax? Cause you make it sound like it's life or death. In my opinion, it's pax themselves or location of pick up that you should be more worried about. Mostly just common sense and paying attention.


Seal Team 5, without getting offended, would you mind telling us your race? Your response is clearly biased and if you happen to say you're of African American culture I believe you should access personality traits that identify you as a person. Not a single human being with any lack of common sense would let a complete stranger sit behind them in a transportation industry if the other seats are available. I can care less how long you've "been driving a taxi" before you came to Uber/Lyft. I myself have NEVER been robbed and I have worked in an array of different neighborhoods for 20+ years but if someone gets in my vehicle and sits directly behind me, they're scooching over or they're getting out. Although most of us feel disrespected when someone takes it upon themselves to sit in the front seat without even asking. I prefer that over the ladder part of this original post. Pump the brakes Junior. We all get that you want to defend your fellow brother but to insinuate that it's "A OK" to get in and sit directly behind you is an insult to other drivers especially ones like me and I'm BLACK.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Have you been robbed or
> 
> had an altercation in your vehicle with a pax?
> 
> In my opinion, it's pax themselves or location of pick up that you should be more worried about.


Once

A few

The location for the pick up was four blocks from the U.S. Capitol. the drop-off, where the robbery occurred, was not the best, but not the worst, either. I was new to the Company, had some difficulties being accepted, so I did not want to ruffle any feathers. That was the first, last and only time that it happened. After the first time, and, after considering what could have happened, I decided that I cared more about my posterior than any rules, laws, regulations or companies. I was fortunate, blessed, call it what you will that it was over before I figured out what had happened. It could have been much worse.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I have no issue with this at all, if you're uncomfortable, feel unsafe or just don't 
Like a riders behavior you can and should absolutely correct it. 

I'm not a female driver and I've asked people to slide over too, I don't let single riders sit behind me. It makes me uncomfortable and puts me I a position where I'm paying less attention to the road and more attention what I think my passenger may be doing based upon the noises I hear. I don't care if it's an 84 lb white woman or a 6ft 4 in 280 lb black guy, I'll ask them move if they sit behind me every time! 

From what I understand lyft is pretty good about listening to your side of the story, try emailing them and explaining your side. Tell them it's a safety issue for you and you'd anybody to move. 

Also, I HATE when people site next to me and don't talk, the ones that stare are the worst!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

KidGloves said:


> Seal Team 5, without getting offended, would you mind telling us your race, I'm BLACK.


I'm of the master race. The greatest race on the face of this planet. The only race that should be able to live in this country. By the way, I'm of the HUMAN RACE. I can tell you're very young. Once you've experience a little more of real life, you will be able to comprehend intuition. You'll be able to tell if something doesn't seem right before anyone enters your vehicle. And guess what, dont let them in and just drive off. Simple. By the way, in AZ we're allowed to conceal carry. AND I DO.


----------



## lcwashinc (Dec 24, 2015)

Position your vehicle that gives them 2 choices. Front seat or passenger rear right. If they make it a point to go around to the other side to sit behind you it's a red flag. Also get in a habit of keeping your doors locked until you verify person entering your car in a crowded pick up area, or you know they are entering into the correct seat position. Sometime car vehicle's auto open door when you shift to park, but you can change the setting to prevent this look at your owners manual or lock doors manually till you feel comfortable. Pax sometimes are not aware they will make you feel uncomfortable if the sit behind you. 

Don't be afraid to reposition Pax always trust your instincts.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

lcwashinc said:


> always trust your instincts.


Best way to stay safe


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I think its very rude for a single pax to sit behind us because it should be common sense.Get on a bus if you want to sit behind the driver.If you want me to treat you like second hand luggage, I can comply.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Tnasty said:


> I think its very rude for a single pax to sit behind us because it should be common sense.Get on a bus if you want to sit behind the driver.If you want me to treat you like second hand luggage, I can comply.


Even a bus driver has a plastic shield.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I sure hate it when I'm trying to be nice, and I get that first thought that I should just drive away quickly ,and I don't.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

In the old days sitting opposite when alone was required because they exited curbside instead of on the street. They fling that door open and don't even look for traffic and it scares me a tad.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Tnasty said:


> I sure hate it when I'm trying to be nice, and I get that first thought that I should just drive away quickly ,and I don't.


When in doubt.... jet. 
CXL - Reason- other

They are not paying health or life insurance for you.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Even a bus driver has a plastic shield.


They are only just starting to put those on the METRObus here. In fact, there was a recent spate of complaints from drivers whom passengers had assaulted.

There was one route that METRO wanted to cut out entirely, because kids kept throwing rocks at the busses and METRO was tired of spending money to replace the windshields. All these people raised such a fuss; the loudest were the limousine liberals who not only would not use a METRObus, but would not go over to the neighbourhood in question even if they had a platoon of Army Rangers as an escort. MPD finally agreed to increase patrols there.

There are still cab drivers who will not go there because the kids throw rocks at them.


----------



## ubermonkey (Mar 8, 2016)

TeddyBearNinja said:


> As I said "ubermonkey" I've given almost 250 rides.... I agree, most passengers sit in the more socially appropriate seats, not only for the obvious reasons you stated but also for the same reasons that when you are in public, say in line at the bank for instance, that you don't stand squarely behind the person in front of you because that would be awkward...
> Also...as I said....I'm sure that 95% of the time sitting in this spot is a simple lack of awareness, and I'll just go ahead and add here, probably often happens out of convenience and/or laziness.
> I totally DO NOT agree that sitting BEHIND an uber or lyft driver is a sign of respect. (And, I never mentioned having any issue with pax sitting next to me in front passenger seat...I prefer it......because it's appropriate....and I can see them....!!!)
> If "making a big deal" to YOU, is a driver mentioning politely & respectfully that their pax please not sit in the only seat where they are almost completely invisible to the driver....then I don't even know what to say to you except that we obviously have much different communication styles.
> I call it direct & polite assertiveness. We are all adults. The big deal was actually made by this pouting self absorbed and unaware young man.


Listen if you picked up one of your buddies and was giving him a "lyft" somewhere and your front seat was open and he chose to sit behind it
you wouldnt take that as disrespectful? 
Me and my buddies know that and if theyre sitting in the back they are sitting behind me and i am rolling my seat all the way back

i would smack my friend if he tried to sit behind the front passenger seat as if him his chauffeur and he knows better than that..

you are being very irrational in telling your pax where to sit
i dont look back at my pax when im driving its very creepy and i trust them to behave if i hear any monkey business is when i take a look

what would you do if you had to pick up 3 pax? you would be "surrounded" at that point

it seems a lot of people here are paranoid and need to learn to judge a situation better
if somebody wants to sit behind you out of convenience or whatever let them be, they are paying for it just take them from point A to point B


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

We don't get paid enough to feel uncomfortable.
Only thing I can suggest is to explain less and be more firm. "Hi! Please sit on the passenger side, thx".



TeddyBearNinja said:


> I recently rec'd my first comment to go along with the less than perfect rating a recent passenger gave me. I fully expected a bad review from this particular passenger but even still his comment, threw me.
> I requested something of him that apparently made me racist in his eyes Lol. The request that I made of this "gentleman" has been an ongoing issue that I've been shy to address and curious how other drivers (specifically female) handle and/or feel about it. I've made the same request of passengers of every age, sex, and race and except for this individual, my passengers have responded with a surprized yet understanding attitude, sparking friendly conversation about many things.
> HERE IT IS:
> You pick up a single passenger and out of 4 choices, they choose to sit in the seat right behind you. Now this isn't a huge deal...and I would say 95% of the time this choice can be attributed to a simple lack of awareness. No one that I pick up is required to make small talk with me or, for that matter even be friendly to get a 5 star rating. But when you are unfriendly AND completely silent as you sit behind me as I drive you...it is at best, unsettling and awkward....at worst, straight creepy. So I decided, that instead of feeling constantly uncomfortable in my own car, while working, to overcome my shyness....I would figure out how to request that they move over in a friendly, yet direct way. I'm not less than anyone, I'm not "their driver" and I deserve to feel comfortable while driving strangers around for money.
> ...


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

TeddyBearNinja said:


> I recently rec'd my first comment to go along with the less than perfect rating a recent passenger gave me. I fully expected a bad review from this particular passenger but even still his comment, threw me.
> I requested something of him that apparently made me racist in his eyes Lol. The request that I made of this "gentleman" has been an ongoing issue that I've been shy to address and curious how other drivers (specifically female) handle and/or feel about it. I've made the same request of passengers of every age, sex, and race and except for this individual, my passengers have responded with a surprized yet understanding attitude, sparking friendly conversation about many things.
> HERE IT IS:
> You pick up a single passenger and out of 4 choices, they choose to sit in the seat right behind you. Now this isn't a huge deal...and I would say 95% of the time this choice can be attributed to a simple lack of awareness. No one that I pick up is required to make small talk with me or, for that matter even be friendly to get a 5 star rating. But when you are unfriendly AND completely silent as you sit behind me as I drive you...it is at best, unsettling and awkward....at worst, straight creepy. So I decided, that instead of feeling constantly uncomfortable in my own car, while working, to overcome my shyness....I would figure out how to request that they move over in a friendly, yet direct way. I'm not less than anyone, I'm not "their driver" and I deserve to feel comfortable while driving strangers around for money.
> ...


I wouldn't have made such a request of a rider. My view is that if that bothers you, it's your issue and you should work to overcome it. IF someone makes you uncomfortable, then you should evict or declined taking that rider,, not take them anywhere, no matter where they are seated. All this business about you being a nice person, really, is irrelevant.

So, if you do decide to take the rider, then the rider should have the freedom to sit wherever they please in the back seat. They can sit wherever they want in the back, but in the front, I would agree that it's polite if they ask, and in my experience they usually do.


----------



## blondieokie (Apr 12, 2016)

TeddyBearNinja said:


> I recently rec'd my first comment to go along with the less than perfect rating a recent passenger gave me. I fully expected a bad review from this particular passenger but even still his comment, threw me.
> I requested something of him that apparently made me racist in his eyes Lol. The request that I made of this "gentleman" has been an ongoing issue that I've been shy to address and curious how other drivers (specifically female) handle and/or feel about it. I've made the same request of passengers of every age, sex, and race and except for this individual, my passengers have responded with a surprized yet understanding attitude, sparking friendly conversation about many things.
> HERE IT IS:
> You pick up a single passenger and out of 4 choices, they choose to sit in the seat right behind you. Now this isn't a huge deal...and I would say 95% of the time this choice can be attributed to a simple lack of awareness. No one that I pick up is required to make small talk with me or, for that matter even be friendly to get a 5 star rating. But when you are unfriendly AND completely silent as you sit behind me as I drive you...it is at best, unsettling and awkward....at worst, straight creepy. So I decided, that instead of feeling constantly uncomfortable in my own car, while working, to overcome my shyness....I would figure out how to request that they move over in a friendly, yet direct way. I'm not less than anyone, I'm not "their driver" and I deserve to feel comfortable while driving strangers around for money.
> ...


Wow I am so frustrated for you. I am also a stickler for people giving less than 5 stars and I get criticized for it on here. I think when people say we are too nice they are just hiding behind the fact that they are not nice enough. The world needs more people that are kind, considerate and thoughtful.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> I wouldn't have made such a request of a rider. My view is that if that bothers you, it's your issue and you should work to overcome it. IF someone makes you uncomfortable, then you should evict or declined taking that rider,, not take them anywhere, no matter where they are seated. All this business about you being a nice person, really, is irrelevant.
> 
> So, if you do decide to take the rider, then the rider should have the freedom to sit wherever they please in the back seat. They can sit wherever they want in the back, but in the front, I would agree that it's polite if they ask, and in my experience they usually do.


You think it's better to make them get out of the car than make them move 3 feet across the seat? How is that good for the customer?


----------



## My Limo (Feb 27, 2016)

, I'm not "their driver" and I deserve to feel comfortable while driving strangers around for money.


TeddyBearNinja said:


> I recently rec'd my first comment to go along with the less than perfect rating a recent passenger gave me. I fully expected a bad review from this particular passenger but even still his comment, threw me.
> I requested something of him that apparently made me racist in his eyes Lol. The request that I made of this "gentleman" has been an ongoing issue that I've been shy to address and curious how other drivers (specifically female) handle and/or feel about it. I've made the same request of passengers of every age, sex, and race and except for this individual, my passengers have responded with a surprized yet understanding attitude, sparking friendly conversation about many things.
> HERE IT IS:
> You pick up a single passenger and out of 4 choices, they choose to sit in the seat right behind you. Now this isn't a huge deal...and I would say 95% of the time this choice can be attributed to a simple lack of awareness. No one that I pick up is required to make small talk with me or, for that matter even be friendly to get a 5 star rating. But when you are unfriendly AND completely silent as you sit behind me as I drive you...it is at best, unsettling and awkward....at worst, straight creepy. So I decided, that instead of feeling constantly uncomfortable in my own car, while working, to overcome my shyness....I would figure out how to request that they move over in a friendly, yet direct way. I'm not less than anyone, I'm not "their driver" and I deserve to feel comfortable while driving strangers around for money.
> ...


, I'm not "their driver" and I deserve to feel comfortable while driving strangers around for money.

I think driving strangers around for money,might just put us in "Driver"
category.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

It's up to the individual.
If you want to be a driver then do it.
If you want to participate in a ride-share do it.


----------



## uberxtreme (Jan 15, 2015)

Is simple solution move your seat back a little so their is almost no leg room compared to the other side of your backseat people will move to the seat that has most leg room

If someone request to move your driver seat tell them you can't because this is the way you drive and the drive r had to be always comftable


----------



## Russ Reed (Mar 30, 2016)

TeddyBearNinja said:


> I recently rec'd my first comment to go along with the less than perfect rating a recent passenger gave me. I fully expected a bad review from this particular passenger but even still his comment, threw me.
> I requested something of him that apparently made me racist in his eyes Lol. The request that I made of this "gentleman" has been an ongoing issue that I've been shy to address and curious how other drivers (specifically female) handle and/or feel about it. I've made the same request of passengers of every age, sex, and race and except for this individual, my passengers have responded with a surprized yet understanding attitude, sparking friendly conversation about many things.
> HERE IT IS:
> You pick up a single passenger and out of 4 choices, they choose to sit in the seat right behind you. Now this isn't a huge deal...and I would say 95% of the time this choice can be attributed to a simple lack of awareness. No one that I pick up is required to make small talk with me or, for that matter even be friendly to get a 5 star rating. But when you are unfriendly AND completely silent as you sit behind me as I drive you...it is at best, unsettling and awkward....at worst, straight creepy. So I decided, that instead of feeling constantly uncomfortable in my own car, while working, to overcome my shyness....I would figure out how to request that they move over in a friendly, yet direct way. I'm not less than anyone, I'm not "their driver" and I deserve to feel comfortable while driving strangers around for money.
> ...


Pointedly I dont care, move over or get out.


----------



## Russ Reed (Mar 30, 2016)

uberxtreme said:


> Is simple solution move your seat back a little so their is almost no leg room compared to the other side of your backseat people will move to the seat that has most leg room
> 
> If someone request to move your driver seat tell them you can't because this is the way you drive and the drive r had to be always comftable


I do THAT!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## uberxtreme (Jan 15, 2015)

You should just don't move it to way back in case you have 4 people and that you acctualy comftable to drive and see the road ahead of you just make it noticeable that the other side has way more leg room you can even move the right seat a little forward because most people do sit in the back


----------

